

Woman accused of hiring hit man to kill random fur-wearer - esalazar
http://www.cnn.com/2012/02/22/justice/ohio-anti-fur-plot-arrest/index.htm

======
ale55andro
the link is broken : [http://edition.cnn.com/2012/02/22/justice/ohio-anti-fur-
plot...](http://edition.cnn.com/2012/02/22/justice/ohio-anti-fur-plot-arrest)

